# Hello Everyone!



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

Hey sweetie! Welcome to the Horse Forum!

Check your PM box (on the top of the web page, you'll see a tab in between "Profile" and "Log out") I sent you a personal greeting =)

Im sorry you had to come at such a bad time hun, but i do indeed look forward to getting to know ya!! I live one state away from you ^__^!

-Skippy!


----------



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

Hey, welcome to the forum samantha!  

I hope you have fun here, it is a great little forum...when the spammers are gone :roll: 

I'll look forward to hearing more about you


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

By the way, i think i speak for Sparky as well as myself when i say...

Lets see some pictures of your horses!! Dixie sounds stunning!! I love dapples! How much do you plan on selling her for?


----------



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

oooh, yes!!! Picture time!!!


----------



## mynameisntlola (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi! Welcome  Can't wait to see pictures either, I love grey horses!


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi and Welcome!! I would love to see pictures!!


----------



## Samantha (Jan 14, 2007)

Working on transfering pictures from one computer to the other so that I can put some on. Dixie's price will depend on how much training we get on her. My friend is helping me. I sent Dixie to a professional trainer for 60 days and then moved her to my friends house. If she jumps (and I think she will) then her price will go up. I will have pictures of both my babies on here in a minute or two.


----------



## Our boyjack (Jan 21, 2007)

Hi mate
I would love to see your Grey, Love grey's

Bek


----------



## Samantha (Jan 14, 2007)

Ok here are the two pictures I found. They are not great pictures but I can not find the good ones. But here she is. The picture of her face is the one that I took right befoer I bought her. She looks much better now. Her mane is cut. Hopefully you can see her dappling in the other one. I wll post pics of my colt in a minute. 

















[/img]


----------



## Our boyjack (Jan 21, 2007)

Hi Sam (is that ok)

What time is it over there at the moment? 

You are new on here I see, so am I. I got sick of my old forum. Good to see this one
Bek


----------



## Samantha (Jan 14, 2007)

*time*

It is 10:38 pm here, jan 20th, what about at your place?

Here is a pic of my breeding stock paint:


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

So pretty!!!


----------

